# Any pointers??



## Deer_Love (Apr 27, 2016)

I'm writing a chapter book, the number of chapters is unknown so far, and Ive written plenty of short stories before and posted them online somewhere but never took them seriously. Does anyone have any tips for writing a longer story for someone who's only done short stories??


----------



## ItzRiley (Jun 25, 2016)

I have written a few long stories b4. You could try to explain the life of your characters and give em a lil backstory, or make em have like a super cool scene that takes a while to explain


----------



## Agatha-Hart (Jul 4, 2016)

I would suggest reading up on the Hero's Journey--basically this scholar researched all the stories that have lasted through thousands of years and found a pattern in the storytelling.  From this, a guy named Blake Snyder created a simplified writing formula called a 'Beat Sheet'.  The downside of learning about this is that you're going to be spoiled forever when watching Disney movies because they ALL use this formula to write their movies, but it's really helpful to get you start on outlining a longer story:

Hero's Journey:  www.thewritersjourney.com: hero's journey
Blake Snyder's Beat Sheet:  https://timstout.wordpress.com/story-structure/blake-snyders-beat-sheet/

I hope this is helpful--good luck!


----------

